# How to tell the sex of the hedgehog



## ashleysm (Dec 1, 2014)

I was told that my hedgehog was a girl, but I feel like her private parts seem to be farther apart like a males. The spacing between them is about 1 to 1.25 inches. Can you help me? I have a picture of her in my albums.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He is definitely a male.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree it's a boy :shock:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not sure who told you that your hedgehog was a girl but they were wrong, that is most definitely a male.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha oh honey, sweetie no.. they lied lol it's a boy! Congratulations!


----------

